# Cherry Question



## HomeBody (Nov 6, 2015)

Does black cherry turn dark like osage? Will it still turn dark with a finish on it? Does UV turn it dark or exposure to oxygen? I'm making a cherry gunstock and am curious what it will look like down the road. Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 6, 2015)

It will darken with exposure to sun. Water based finish slows this process way down. Putting stock in sunny window will speed it way up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 6, 2015)

American black cherry ages beautifully with UV exposure. It will not change color to anywhere near the degree that osage orange does.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 6, 2015)

It gets better with age IMO

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2015)

You people got me wanting to bust some cherry out and build something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 6, 2015)

Couldn't agree more that it gets better with age. Also smokes up some mean fish on the smoker!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 6, 2015)

First picture is of a cherry baseboard in my 3 season porch aged 2 weeks, second is of cherry wainscoting in my dining room aged 25 years, 3rd is of a table top aged 10 years.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 6, 2015)

And man does the camera make the defects show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 6, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Couldn't agree more that it gets better with age. Also smokes up some mean fish on the smoker!


Yup my absolute favorite smoking wood although I have found adding a little white ash has positive results. the ash is very mild smoke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

